# Raw Dawg



## Soze.K (Mar 15, 2009)

usually im a anti KY type of guy, but i recently discovered that if i use KY jelly on my sidewalls on the tires, it helps the rubbing issue i have for having a slammed whip yo...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Raw Dawg (Soze.K)*

yes.


----------

